
How do horses walk? Many experts don't know, study says - soundsop
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2009/01/26/quadruped-gait.html?ref=rss
======
tokenadult
Accurately depicting the walking stance of quadrupeds has been a problem for
humankind for as long as there has been visual art. A great examination of
this issue by a paleobiologist who is also an accomplished artist can be found
in The Nature of Paleolithic Art,

[http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Paleolithic-Art-Dale-
Guthrie/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Paleolithic-Art-Dale-
Guthrie/dp/0226311260/)

which was the most interesting book I read in 2008.

------
johnrob
I just lined up my dog and told her to come, and she went hind-left, front-
left, hind-right, front-right. I never would have noticed!

~~~
allenbrunson
i forget why i noticed, but i started paying attention to how my dog moves
some time ago. while walking, the legs on one side move together. while
running, the front and back legs move together.

------
Zarathu
Interesting.

